# What Does Your Pulpit Look Like?



## Backwoods Presbyterian

This is a take-off from the Pulpit thread. 

I thought it would be neat to see what the pulpit in the local church you attend looks like or for the Pastors the pulpit you preach from. Take your time and get a pic if you can.


----------



## Ivan

It's going to take me a while (unless I forget). We meet in member's home on Wednesday nights.


----------



## PresbyDane

I am sorry but thus fare I have been preaching at more than 20 different pulpits, and do not have pictures of any of them


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

bump


----------



## greenbaggins

*Westfield Hope Reformed Church*







I couldn't resist posting on this thread, since I just got my brand spankin' new Nikon D40x, and I wanted to show off what it can do. This is the RCA pulpit from which I preach.


----------



## Romans922

This is the meeting room with the pulpit in the middle (if it isn't camouflaged by the chairs and other wood items behind it).






NOTE: this is the Church of Joey Pipa first pastorate.  Just saying....


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Thanks guys. Any other additions?

Almost Perfect Andrew. Really nice!


----------



## Ivan

If I can remember I'll take a photo of mine Sunday....if I remember!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

greenbaggins said:


> I couldn't resist posting on this thread, since I just got my brand spankin' new Nikon D40x, and I wanted to show off what it can do. This is the RCA pulpit from which I preach.




Hey, this large photo works well on my wide screen.


----------



## Marrow Man

Here's a (smaller!) photo of the pulpit from which I preach. It is at least a hundred years old, I think. If you can't tell, it has five sides and a narrow entrance on the back. I like it!






If you want to see larger pics, visit the website of the church.


----------



## JonathanHunt

Here's mine again, with me in it:






The grey walls are not very inspiring but we have a rather fine high pointed glass ceiling ;-)


----------



## Ivan

Lovin' it. Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Theognome

Does anyone have a pulpit thaat looks like this?






Theognome


----------



## Whitefield

Theognome said:


> Does anyone have a pulpit thaat looks like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome



The world is my parish?


----------



## Romans922

That reminds me of RTS Quarterly (now "Ministry and Leadership") magazine a few years ago, with the influence you could tell from RTS Orlando, who makes the magazine and John Frame's Worship is all of Life. 

You'd see a picture in the magazine of a shopping cart, and there would be one word on the page, "Pulpit". Or a bench in the middle of a field, "Pew". Students at RTS Jackson had fun with those, we'd tape them on the lecterns of some of our professors before they came in and they'd see it and Scoff loudly and tear it off, throw it away.  Not because the students were immature (which we probably were) but because the idea of a shopping cart being a pulpit and the FRAME-izing of RTS magazines was rediculous to them.


----------



## Robert Truelove

Here is the pulpit at Christ Reformed Church in Lawrenceville, GA.


----------



## Marrow Man

Robert Truelove said:


> Here is the pulpit at Christ Reformed Church in Lawrenceville, GA.



Yep, that looks familiar.


----------



## Theognome

I wonder if that photo twelve miles long had anything to do with the weird error(s) on the board today...

Theognome


----------



## Berean

Theognome said:


> I wonder if that photo twelve miles long had anything to do with the weird error(s) on the board today...
> 
> Theognome



I thought distortion was normal.


----------



## PresbyDane

Marrow Man said:


> Here's a (smaller!) photo of the pulpit from which I preach. It is at least a hundred years old, I think. If you can't tell, it has five sides and a narrow entrance on the back. I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see larger pics, visit the website of the church.



I think this looks cool


----------



## okcalvin

Romans922 said:


> This is the meeting room with the pulpit in the middle (if it isn't camouflaged by the chairs and other wood items behind it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: this is the Church of Joey Pipa first pastorate.  Just saying....



It was my first pastorate tool (OK Fred, you get to jump in as well!).


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Here is the pulpit I am preaching from tomorrow:


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

This is the Pulpit of Fairmount ARP Church.


----------



## Marrow Man

Interesting ... Midlane Park has exactly the same kind of stackable communion cup trays.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

No pulpit for us. Just a microphone...


----------



## Ivan

It appears that I didn't add the photo of my humble pulpit:


----------



## Pergamum

Romans922 said:


> That reminds me of RTS Quarterly (now "Ministry and Leadership") magazine a few years ago, with the influence you could tell from RTS Orlando, who makes the magazine and John Frame's Worship is all of Life.
> 
> You'd see a picture in the magazine of a shopping cart, and there would be one word on the page, "Pulpit". Or a bench in the middle of a field, "Pew". Students at RTS Jackson had fun with those, we'd tape them on the lecterns of some of our professors before they came in and they'd see it and Scoff loudly and tear it off, throw it away.  Not because the students were immature (which we probably were) but because the idea of a shopping cart being a pulpit and the FRAME-izing of RTS magazines was rediculous to them.



So, are you saying that your dispensing of truth is dependant upon standing behind some sort of wooden structure?


----------



## Ivan

Berean said:


> Ivan, is that one of those "assembly required" pulpits that WalMart sells?



Why, no, it isn't...dude, what are you talking about! 

BTW, the offical way to write it is ---> Walmart. [Why thank you for the lesson, teacher!!]

All kidding aside, my pulpit has wheels and when the Spirit moves...haha, well, you can imagine!!!


----------



## fredtgreco

Our pulpit.


----------



## Ivan

fredtgreco said:


> Our pulpit.



Although a bit difficulty to see (at least on my computer) it appears to be very impressive. I am assuming that is your new church, correct? I like the simplicity of it. Very good!


----------



## fredtgreco

Is this better?


----------



## Ivan

fredtgreco said:


> Is this better?



Indeed! Very impressive! I like it!


----------



## Casey

Took this picture yesterday.


----------



## Ivan

CaseyBessette said:


> Took this picture yesterday.



Like it! And the rug too!!


----------



## Romans922

Pergamum said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me of RTS Quarterly (now "Ministry and Leadership") magazine a few years ago, with the influence you could tell from RTS Orlando, who makes the magazine and John Frame's Worship is all of Life.
> 
> You'd see a picture in the magazine of a shopping cart, and there would be one word on the page, "Pulpit". Or a bench in the middle of a field, "Pew". Students at RTS Jackson had fun with those, we'd tape them on the lecterns of some of our professors before they came in and they'd see it and Scoff loudly and tear it off, throw it away.  Not because the students were immature (which we probably were) but because the idea of a shopping cart being a pulpit and the FRAME-izing of RTS magazines was rediculous to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you saying that your dispensing of truth is dependant upon standing behind some sort of wooden structure?
Click to expand...


By no means, I was critiquing RTS and Frame's view of Worship.


----------



## Pergamum

Romans922 said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me of RTS Quarterly (now "Ministry and Leadership") magazine a few years ago, with the influence you could tell from RTS Orlando, who makes the magazine and John Frame's Worship is all of Life.
> 
> You'd see a picture in the magazine of a shopping cart, and there would be one word on the page, "Pulpit". Or a bench in the middle of a field, "Pew". Students at RTS Jackson had fun with those, we'd tape them on the lecterns of some of our professors before they came in and they'd see it and Scoff loudly and tear it off, throw it away.  Not because the students were immature (which we probably were) but because the idea of a shopping cart being a pulpit and the FRAME-izing of RTS magazines was rediculous to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you saying that your dispensing of truth is dependant upon standing behind some sort of wooden structure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By no means, I was critiquing RTS and Frame's view of Worship.
Click to expand...


Okay great. I like John Frame and we could kick that item around in every thread, but that topic I guess is irrelevent now in this thread. God bless.

P.s. any of these pulpits must make a good THUMP or a THWACK when you hit them for emphasis! Ha. That is my one preference.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Image is kind of dark but this is the pulpit I preached from today:







This is the view from the pulpit out to the sanctuary. The sanctuary is set up in a semi-circle with a semi-circle gallery. This is by far my favorite style of church architecture. 






-----Added 8/9/2009 at 12:57:11 EST-----

This is the pulpit I preached from last week.






This is the church I preached at last week.


----------



## Ebenim

Mr. Baggins,

Thanks for the life size picture of your pulpit...makes me feel like I'm there!


----------



## Edward

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> This is the church I preached at last week.



I hope it looks better from the other side. It doesn't seem to match the building, either.

The furnishings from this week, including the pulpit, look nice.


----------



## N. Eshelman

Here is my sacred desk when Dr. Beeke was preaching from it. 

Maybe the mods will make this a pic for me?


----------



## Ivan

Benjamin, the second pic reminds me of my church, First Baptist Church in Granite City, Illinois, originally a Welsh Baptist church.


----------



## N. Eshelman

Here is my view of the pulpit. 

View from congregation. Precentor's desk is the pulpit on the right. 

Could these be made pics too, mods?


----------



## Berean

nleshelman said:


> Here is my sacred desk when Dr. Beeke was preaching from it.
> 
> Maybe the mods will make this a pic for me?



Here 'tis






View from congregation. Precentor's desk is the pulpit on the right:


----------



## N. Eshelman

How do you do that? (Make a pic?)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Right-click on your picture on Facebook and select "Copy Image Location" then click the image button in the quick reply section and press ctrl-v.


----------



## Berean

The way I did it was save the pics to my PC, then go to TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting where you upload one at a time. It will then give you a link to the image including the tags on either end of the pic URL. Then just paste it into your post.

The reason I didn't do like Ben says is that some sites don't want to host pictures for other sites (i.e., Facebook hosting a pic posted on the PB).


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Ivan said:


> Benjamin, the second pic reminds me of my church, First Baptist Church in Granite City, Illinois, originally a Welsh Baptist church.



That is a common type of church architecture in West Virginia for whatever reason.


----------



## N. Eshelman

Tim,

I'm glad that my pulpit does not have a narrow entrance in the back... I'd be preaching in front of the pulpit! How un-Presbyterian!


----------



## Webservant

We've got two of 'em. On the right side (the side opposite the pastor) there is a hidden door, and that's where my sound room is


----------

